# Now I am happy with my SWF-B 1201-C



## RLC01 (Jan 12, 2009)

Well after getting a used SWF/B 1201-C machine from FCS Machinery, which was sold as follows: "Machine is refurbished, It has recently been serviced and is in excellent condition." Except when I received the machine, well it didn't work as described. The crate was the best that I have ever seen for shipping such a large machine. It was perfect. I uncrated it, placed it inside and set it up. Turned it on and tried to stitch out his design which was still in memory and that's when the first signs of trouble showed up. NO COLOR CHANGE the motor was dead. After doing a diagnostics, it turned out to be the power board. Well tried to get FCS Machinery to replace the board and was told to go ____ myself that they were not going to replace the board. I was told that I got it for a great price for $4500.00 and if I had to spend an extra $1500.00 to make it work it still will be a great deal.

Ok, now that was the bad part and also being out $4500.00 for a machine that came in dead.

Now for the good part of this story. Yes, there is a good part. I started to look for a new board for this machine and found a great SWF dealer in Texas. Yes, Mesa Distributors. Jesus in parts was a great big help with getting me a new power board and a potentiometer. The Tech Dept. was also a great help in getting me up and running after five weeks of having this machine that was shipped D.O.A.
I installed the new power board and potentiometer in and did a test on the machine and so far everything is working perfectly. Granted, it cost me an additional $1200,00 which I was not expecting to spend, but now I do have a machine that is working. 

The moral of this story is try to deal with a reputable company that accepts responsibility for what they sell and if you need parts or service, I recommend using Mesa Distributors out of Forth Worth, TX.


----------



## kirkmansigns (Jun 22, 2007)

Glad you finally got success. I've really enjoyed our 1204 SWF and so far (knock on wood) have had no issues with it. I bent one of the needle rods because I failed to do a trace before sewing and have replaced a couple trimming blades. Other than that it's been a sweet machine ! Wish you well.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Mesa isn't an authorized distributor any more but glad to hear you got your machine fixed.


----------



## RLC01 (Jan 12, 2009)

Well being that my machine is not in warranty anyway i was just glad they had the parts. I tired to get them though ColDesi out of Fla. but they acted like they were not interested in helping me because my machine was not purchased though them. My guess is that because it was a 2003 model that is to old. I tried many phone call to get them to help me.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Glad to know not to use FCS... I'd have put the crate in the back of my truck, driven it back and backed it through their front window if they told me to FO at that point.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

tfalk said:


> Glad to know not to use FCS... I'd have put the crate in the back of my truck, driven it back and backed it through their front window if they told me to FO at that point.


that thought crossed my mind as well.


----------



## RLC01 (Jan 12, 2009)

yes I have thought of doing just that but they made many threats to us. Figured it would be a loss cause.
When I said to them about reporting to the BBB they went crazy on me.


----------



## RLC01 (Jan 12, 2009)

Here is a picture of the board they tried to repair. Check out the wire for a board trace.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

RLC01 said:


> When I said to them about reporting to the BBB they went crazy on me.


All the more reason to report them to the BBB... Unless you are planning on using them again in the future, I don't see how they can harm you if you report them. If you do report them, you just might save someone else from making the same mistake.


----------

